# What do you keep next to your bed?



## z_Snareman (Dec 18, 2010)

Which light gets night stand duty for investing that infamous bump in the night?



My ITP SC1 is currently on my night stand set to its brightest setting, although it may eventually be replaced by the Fenix PD31.


----------



## ingineer (Dec 12, 2011)

On the nightstand there is a Surefire 3P that the bulb has been replaced with a Q5 drop in, also there is an Ultrafire single cr123 for trivial tasks , like looking for stuff in the closet. This one has a so called luminous clickie which is useless so the other day I ordered a tritium fob for it.The 3p is how I got started lurking on this forum after making the Tyro mistake of using a rechargeable battery with the Halogen bulb. The surefire is relegated to this duty since it seems irreplaceable . 
Does anyone know how to replace the bulb with a Cree in my ancient Streamlight Scorpion (previous bedstand lamp)? , it also needs a new lens. Have not burned out the bulb but have made the mistake of leaving on head down.


----------



## radioactive_man (Dec 12, 2011)

A Maelstrom G5 or X7 set to max.


----------



## mikesantor (Dec 12, 2011)

FN fiveseven loaded with EA S4M with a SF X300 on it. 

If there is a BIG boom I go for the Remington 870 in the closet loaded with 1 /3/4 slugs with a 6P with nailbender XM-L drop in.


----------



## JacobJones (Dec 12, 2011)

Two romisen RC-G2's, ITP A3, Fenix LD20 R5, ITP H01, old eveready torch, Two oil lamps, box of matches, pocket knife, compass, clock, lava lamp, rosewood club (it will have to do untill I get my shotgun certificate), homemade drinks coaster, poppy left over from remembrance day, rubbish basket, slippers... Well you did ask.


----------



## helios123 (Dec 12, 2011)

I usually have a Muyshondt Ti Aeon and a HDS rotary


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't worry for an intruder in my home, but still have a flashlight on my nightstand. If I wake up in the night and feel thirsty or need to visit toilet I find Quark 123 very nice with the 0,2lm mode. Sometimes I use the 2lm mode of Jetbeam PA40W. Or maybe Quark Mini AA...
For me it's the same as with the flashlight(s) I carry around: I like to vary and change them out regularly. Just for fun, and I think that's a typhical attribute of a flashoholic...


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 12, 2011)

On the left side of the bed hanging off the treadmill arm: Liteflux Lf2Xt.
Glock 23 inside nightstand on the right side of the bed.


----------



## varmint (Dec 12, 2011)

My nightstand stuff, usually a Thrunite TN11 set to about 50% for low and 1oo% for the other setting, Olight I3 for bathroom duty, Glock Model 32 for peace of mind and Mica my German Shepherd on the foot of my bed, she does better than all the other things!


----------



## DWood (Dec 12, 2011)

When there is a bump in the night, I reach for my Surefire, which is integral in the forend of a Remington 870. For ordinary needs like an airing the dogs or myself, a Zebra Light H51 or a 4Sevens Quark AA


----------



## cummins4x4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Magcharger ( i know but it makes a great club) 870 with Surefire fore end under the bed, Sig 226, S&W 629 + 686 in a small safe and my cell phone. Think I got most situations covered


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 12, 2011)

Lately I've been leaving the D11.2 and the SC50w in reach by the bed. There's a bunch of others plus batteries in the nightstand.

Geoff


----------



## ganymede (Dec 12, 2011)

Olight SR50 if I need to take a look out of the windows from my master suite on 1st floor, SF C2-BK with a Lumen Factory 3 mode dropin set on low, SF C2-HA with a Lumen Factory HCRI dropin and SF 9P stock for other smaller duties.

As for my wife, a SF 6P Gun Metal NRA edition with a Lumen Factory HCRI dropin.


----------



## vegasmarine (Dec 12, 2011)

4Seven's Quark AA2 set on max mode and moonlight on low sits on the nightstand.

I carry a Surefire E2DL with me daily.

Marine


----------



## AaronG (Dec 12, 2011)

Sunwayman V10R Ti with KUKU tritium switch and blue trits. :thumbsup: A 4sevens Revo SS and Sunwayman R20A as backup


----------



## think2x (Dec 12, 2011)

I actually keep ALL my lights in an open topped file cabinet beside my bed but.........I keep an Inova Microlight RED stuck to the side of the file cabinet with a magnet. The Microlight is just a foot away and easy to find as it's the only thing on the smooth wall.


----------



## cbthedookie (Dec 12, 2011)

I keep too many lights to list in the nightstand or in a container under the bed; however, my sc51w sits on top next to my alarm clock. Moonlight level is wonderful; I virtually always use it as I typically go to bed later than my wife.


----------



## haley1 (Dec 13, 2011)

surefire 6z with new batteries and a .45 as well as cmg red led for late night trips around the house. Others also, but these are the ones for bumps and navigation.


----------



## black_ice_pc (Dec 13, 2011)

Currently on my nightstand:
ITP A1SS
Preon 2 Neutral
Nitecore EX11.2
Quark Turbo 123^2
Fenix E01
A little 5mm keychain from batteryjunction
Hopefully a CW9 pretty soon.


----------



## Jeff350 (Dec 13, 2011)

Surefire G2 with Malkoff M61WL drop-in.

I want my night stand light to be as simple and rugged as possible, while still giving me plenty of light to work with. I think the G2 really fits the bill here. The press/momentary, twist/constant UI can't be screwed up at 3am while groggy and checking on that bump!


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Dec 13, 2011)

My nightstand flashlight is a Streamlight Poly Tac LED (120 lumens). Single mode, forward clicky, extremely durable (I've thrown this light around a lot to test it's ruggedness), plenty of white light, and I don't feel like I'm neglecting a more prized flashlight by leaving it unused on the nightstand 24/7/365. If one of my Surefires were on the nightstand, I'd be constantly removing it to play with. Since the Streamlight isn't anything special, I forget about it, and it just gathers dust next to the bed, but I know it's always there.

The other nearby light source is a Streamlight TLR-1, attached to my primary home defense tool. I want 1 hand available if I have no other choice than to go through the house in the dark with a weapon.


----------



## qt11 (Dec 13, 2011)

My wife.... She's scary as hell and glows in the dark.


----------



## ypsifly (Dec 13, 2011)

SF T1A Titan on a neck lanyard for getting up at night for a drink or bathroom. If I need more than that there is a SF C3 w/M91 on my dresser.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Dec 14, 2011)

qt11 said:


> My wife.... She's scary as hell and glows in the dark.


----------



## Quiksilver (Dec 14, 2011)

I have this strategically positioned beside my bed for bump-in-the-night tactical use: (pic below)


*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## bltkmt (Dec 14, 2011)

AaronG said:


> Sunwayman V10R Ti with KUKU tritium switch and blue trits. :thumbsup:



This for me as well, except mine has orange trits. Wonderful light.


----------



## Bogie (Dec 14, 2011)

Red SF L1 if I'm getting up
SF L2 to see what the hell the cat is doing
Rem 870 with SF forend for big bumps


----------



## xian13 (Dec 14, 2011)

For the moment I have a Dorcy 3AAA 135 lumen (supposedly) light for bump in the night issues.


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 14, 2011)

Fenix TK-11 and a Spark SD6-460. Gotta go hands free to grab the peacemaker.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Dec 14, 2011)

HDS set at level 1 and clicked off - If a trip to the bathroom is required, click on; for anything more serious, max. is just a push away from moonlight level 1. I have momentary and memory selected. This is a magnificent flashlight, a 200T. new style and the intelligence of the UI. is quite amazing and sophisticated: Not complicated, for effect, but ingenious in design and arranged with the users' convenience firmly in mind...I'm a huge fan!

My sample has a pure white beam with solid spill and would be in the 230-250 lu. range. There is nothing I would change on this fine Flashlight! :thumbsup:


----------



## cummins4x4 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bogie said:


> Rem 870 with SF forend for big bumps



This seems to be a popular setup, had mine for many years, still works with authority


----------



## Jash (Dec 14, 2011)

Quark AA2 regular NW. There's also a 4D mag with Mac's SST-50 drop in, a 3D mag with a Malkoff XP-G drop in, TK40, TK60 and a couple in the drawer next to my bed. It's where I have to keep my lights as it's "my side" of the room, apparently.


----------



## Southpaw3612 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maglite S3D - Works like a charm.


----------



## Quiksilver (Dec 15, 2011)

1. For bump in the night - Light switch and firearm

2. For bathroom trip - HDS Rotary on 0.22 lumens

3. For serious bump in the night - Light switch, firearm, and car alarm remote (turn the alarm on immediately).

#2 seems to get the most use.


----------



## rayman (Dec 15, 2011)

I usually have my EX10 next to me when I sleep as it has a blue trit in its piston so I can see it in the dark.

rayman


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Rich60 (Dec 15, 2011)

The light switch and pick axe handle....


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wooden police baton hanging on the shelf......
Souvenir from cousin's graduation
And some chinese lights


----------



## varmint (Dec 15, 2011)

Its interesting to see what others have, the lights as well as the 'other things' available if ever needed, alot of us think alike, I am surprised that more did not mention dogs, I guess they ar not on the night stand though!!!!!!!!!!!
I could just picture someone's nightstand with several lights, maybe a knife or other item and a big dog laying on ot also.!!


----------



## leeholaaho (Dec 15, 2011)

A Quark AA2 and a Colt Python


----------



## w00tb0t (Dec 15, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


>


 Ok, time to stop lurking and post. jamesmtl514 I saw your photo and just had to comment as a long time infosec geek. Your photo has EXIF data embedded in it. EXIF data usually contains information about the settings and the camera at the time of the picture. But in the case of cellphones and newer cameras it will sometimes include GPS information. So if we are speaking of "bump in the night" issues, you may not want to publicly advertise exactly where you live. A quick google will show you how to remove this information before you post a photo. Camera Maker: SAMSUNG Camera Model: SGH-T989D Image Date: 2011-11-01 19:51:26 (no TZ) Focal Length: 4.0mm Aperture: f/2.6 Exposure Time: 0.067 s (1/15) ISO equiv: 400 Exposure Bias: none Metering Mode: Average Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto) White Balance: Auto Flash Fired: No (enforced) Orientation: Normal GPS Coordinate: XXXXXXXXXXXX (Obfuscated, but can easily be seen with and EXIF viewer application) GPS Altitude: 0m Software: T989DTLKJ3 As for me I keep a MAGLITE 2D with LED conversion by the bed with a striker tailcap. Soon to be a SF M6LT.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it,and will look into removing any info from my photos.
In the meantime, I do not think that anyone would want to enter my home unannounced, especially since these two items only compliment a much more serious one at arms reach.


----------



## EV_007 (Dec 15, 2011)

SureFire Titan and HDS High CRI on night stand. SureFire M3T on nearby table with G23 within secured strategic reach and the LE6920 just a few more paces away for permittee duty.


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Dec 15, 2011)

Fenix PD20


----------



## leeholaaho (Dec 15, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it,and will look into removing any info from my photos.
> In the meantime, I do not think that anyone would want to enter my home unannounced, especially since these two items only compliment a much more serious one at arms reach.



It goes deeper then that - suppose they know where you live from this pic, and then you post a flashlight pic, on your Grand Canyon vacation.
All you have to do is post the pic and they know you are not home.

Peoples houses have been robbed because they posted a picture of a coffee cup on their facebook page. It gives the time and your location.

Take care!!


----------



## tallyram (Dec 15, 2011)

I keep a Thrunite Neutron 1A on my nightstand for the firefly mode. Inside my nightstand rests an SW99 in the flavor of 9mm.


----------



## Illum (Dec 15, 2011)

Surefire L4-MCE/Keltec PF9
I have a single shot shotgun... mainly a bird gun, really could use a pumper


----------



## weklund (Dec 16, 2011)

*Malkoff Wildcat V2 Warm Hi/Low, Kimber Compact .45 w/ Black Talons, Remington 870 w/ Duplex Loads and 
Two Chocolate Labs.










*​


----------



## Cataract (Dec 16, 2011)

E0
E01 (other side of the bed)
TK45
TK70
Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 180 lumens (other side of the bed)
12 inch dagger (spanish blade for wild boar hunting)

a box with my rotation of 5 EDC lights (SC50c, Q123 high Cri, Q123 tactical neutral, Q123 R4, PD20) and 5 EDC pocket knives. That should be anough ammo for throwing around...


----------



## helios123 (Dec 16, 2011)

UPDATED: I changed my bedside to a Mac's Ti Tri-EDC Neutral for a very bright bump-in-the-night blast of triple XP-G on high! I still have my Ti Aeon Warm for searching stuff at night.


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 16, 2011)

varmint said:


> Its interesting to see what others have, the lights as well as the 'other things' available if ever needed, alot of us think alike, I am surprised that more did not mention dogs, I guess they ar not on the night stand though!!!!!!!!!!!
> I could just picture someone's nightstand with several lights, maybe a knife or other item and a big dog laying on ot also.!!



I have a chihuahua
It never stay asleep at night but being curious whenever it hears any sound



Cataract said:


> E0
> 12 inch dagger (spanish blade for wild boar hunting)



12inch..... "dagger"...?
I thought it suppose to be called a sword


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Dec 17, 2011)

Coleman Max 3AA 144 Lumen

Mossberg 500 12GA scattergun with pistol grip, 20" barrel, 7-round tube filled with 3" 00 buckshot with a Serengeti 160 Lumen LED attached with strobe function.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 18, 2011)

Ha ha. That was so clever/quik and made me chuckle! I have an Eveready Captain 2C w/ LED upgrade.


Quiksilver said:


> I have this strategically positioned beside my bed for bump-in-the-night tactical use: (pic below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pyranha3 (Dec 18, 2011)

A trustfire 3x xm-l t6 ready to blind an intruder if it ever happens and a led lenser k2 for a trip to the loo!


----------



## Websniper (Dec 18, 2011)

My current bedside setup is a Quark AA2 neutral, regular UI (love this interface, nearly perfect for me. Only wish moonlight was even lower) and a Innova 24/7 on the nightstand.

In the drawer of my nightstand, a G19 with a Streamlight Procyon.

Under the bed, Rock River AR15 with a Surefire G2 with Z32 bezel mounted on a Surefire forearm rail.

Occasionally, my ZL H51FC rides the nightstand as well, but I just got the Quark, and the ZL has been hanging out in my hunting pack.

Also, I've been considering a replacement or upgrade for the G2 with Z32 head.....


----------



## Scottiver (Dec 18, 2011)

When it's time for bed, I grab my Spy 007 and turn it on level 3 and carry that with me as I turn off the rest of the lights in the house then place it on my night stand pointed at the ceiling which gives the room a nice soothing glow til it's time to turn it off and go to sleep.
I also have my Mcgizmo Haiku there for backup and a Beretta .380 auto in the safe next to my bed for just in case. I also keep a pair of ear plugs with the gun so I don't go deaf after i've dispatched the intruder.


----------



## Soda (Dec 18, 2011)

Maglite solitare  and gerber infiniy ultra. The maglite is great when i wake up in the middle of the night, due to the tint and the fact it's about as bright as a candle. The infinity is for when i may need more light.


----------



## Quiksilver (Dec 19, 2011)

Scottiver said:


> When it's time for bed, I grab my Spy 007 and turn it on level 3 and carry that with me as I turn off the rest of the lights in the house then place it on my night stand pointed at the ceiling which gives the room a nice soothing glow til it's time to turn it off and go to sleep.
> I also have my Mcgizmo Haiku there for backup and a Beretta .380 auto in the safe next to my bed for just in case. I also keep a pair of ear plugs with the gun so I don't go deaf after i've dispatched the intruder.



Careful with the ear plugs, may be grounds for criminal charges even in a self-defense scenario. Legally, you may have not been able to hear the intruder announce themselves. Could be a harmless situation turned ugly if that person you know barges in, yells out that its them, but you have your earplugs in and shoot when they come around the corner. 

Or if police execute a warrant and get the wrong (or right) house, yelling as they enter. If your ear plugs are in when you start shooting ... Maybe I'm just overthinking, but I'd rather be able to hear the intruder (or somebody making an illegal and rude entry but not there to attack or commit further crime) and try to diffuse than put the ear plugs in to protect my ears while I empty a magazine into the persons torso. I could see a negligent homicide charge resulting but again I may be overthinking.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 19, 2011)

Probably not in the same league as most of you guys flashlights, but by my bedside I have a True Utility TU80, it's my first venture into LED flashlights and was a gift from my brother a number of years back. Suspect not the brightest by far, but a nice floody beam and suits my use. The shape of it also means it stands up with ease and doesn't fall over too easily like some flashlights can.


----------



## Ishango (Dec 19, 2011)

Next to my bed is my trusty old Maglite 2AA (with NiteIze dropin nowadays), just for old times sake (it's been standing next to my bed for about 18 years now) and I normally put my EDC choice(s) of the day next to it. Currently it's a Fenix PD30 and an Olight T10. Our house is a small appartment and the garden is a shared old monastery garden. So there is no need to have my most powerful light directly next to the bed, although it's close if I ever need it.


----------



## Wildlands (Dec 19, 2011)

A large brass grooved Luce De Notte with an 18mm orange tritium sphere. 
A Springfield Armory XD45 4" compact with a lasermax and 2 extended clips.
Thrunight Catapult V2 (SST50)
A red-nosed pitbull (granted, he is old, so more of a shelf queen).


----------



## Big Sam (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I gotta learn how to download a picture but.... it's a Bible, a Glock and an SC600. Covers all bases.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 20, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> 12inch..... "dagger"...?
> I thought it suppose to be called a sword



Daggers can be as long as 12 inches, which is exceptional. A sword usually (not always) has a guard and is made mostly for slashing, while daggers are made mostly for thrusting (swords normally start at more than 14 inches since the bronze age ended). My longsword with a 36 inch blade is hung in the living room, but that's a practice sword and so is not sharp. Since I am very proficient with it, I'm not afraid of anyone who would try to attack me with it because I have my TK70 mace with me, mouahahahaha!


----------



## shawn.m.gao (Dec 20, 2011)

For going to the bathroom I have a surefire G2 incant.
I also have an Inova X5 in the nightstand if I need more light.
My Jetbeam Jet-III M is also close by as well.


----------



## flashlight nut (Dec 20, 2011)

In my night stand is my Ra Clicky High CRI.


----------



## LGT (Dec 20, 2011)

Usually a bottle of water and some tissues. Oh, and either my HDS 200 rotary or 170 tactical.


----------



## Lou Maan (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm a sunwayman fan but come on, if they come in they'll probably have a light too. You need something that will blind them in daylight, can be carried and switch modes with one hand so your other hand can be free for your knife, bat, or gun, and you can't have the hotspot so concentrated that if they move, it takes you 8 seconds to aim it back in their face. Intense light... big hotspot, big corona, one handed operation. Mine ain't waterproof as I've said in other posts but works fine for beside my bed unless my roof starts to leak in the rain... The TK70 of course! 2200 lumen strobe, yeah baby. And you can hit good with those fins if need be or you don't have another weapon. Use both hands for that!

Oh... and a V10R for low candlelight if I want to get romantic with my lady. And a box if tissues if she ain't there and I still want to get romantic.


----------



## cland72 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yellow G2 with P60L drop in


----------



## mta5888 (Dec 21, 2011)

By saying by the bed I assuming a it's referring to a "bump in the night light" or "power out light." So by the bed I have 2 lights, my primary EDC(goes basically everywhere I do) 4Sevens Maelstrom X7(super bright, easy to use, and go power) and a 4 D-Cell LED Maglite. It's a secondary light, good throw for my home spaces, very easy to use(click on, click off) and obviously a solid stick for hitting. Those are my two by the bed. And I've got several several off those Maglites.


----------



## HotWire (Dec 22, 2011)

I keep an RA rotary and a FM 3C 1909 next to my bed along with my Smith & Wesson. The rotary is kept on low power for creeping around the house and FM 3C 1909 will sear the eyes of an invader.


----------



## signal 13 (Dec 23, 2011)

Surefire Scoutlight... (attached to a suppressed 10.5" Noveske SBR)

Surefire X300... (attached to Glock 22)

And my M3LT...

Because overkill is underrated!

:naughty:


----------



## cummins4x4 (Dec 23, 2011)

signal 13 said:


> Surefire Scoutlight... (attached to a suppressed 10.5" Noveske SBR)
> 
> Surefire X300... (attached to Glock 22)
> 
> ...



Don't think I will be breaking into your place, holy crap. Wish we could get/use suppressors up here.


----------



## Gorram (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunwayman T40CS, and since here in Kanada guns are "scary" and therefore in the safe and useless (unless I'm cleaning them) my cheapo CS Trail 'Hawk


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Dec 23, 2011)

V10R AE for little bumps, P-Rocket XM-L for big bumps 

Plus, a Bible, cell phone, and dagger. At close range, I'm more confident with a blade than a firearm.


----------



## Steelersster (Dec 23, 2011)

Quark 123 r5


----------



## climberkid (Dec 23, 2011)

Novatac 120T, Ruger LCP on her side. 6P with 250lm DX led drop in, 4Sevens Preon 1, Streamlight TLR-2 on Glock 19, TLR-1 on Mossberg 500. 


Alex


----------



## timbo114 (Dec 24, 2011)

Rem 870 HD 18.5" w/Ghost Rings & Blackhawk Spec Ops 
Ruger SP101 .357 snub w/Uncle Mikes boot grip
Thrunite Ti firefly
NovaTac EDC 85T K2 TFFC, w/cracked easter egg
Spyderco PM2
160lb English Mastiff


----------



## RCM (Dec 24, 2011)

Mini mag LED, 2 extra AA cells sitting in an empty medicine bottle so they don't roll away, a few pens, and the cable remote...


----------



## Jrubin (Dec 24, 2011)

Walter ppks
SWM V10r
Thrunite Ti
Glock 20 (for bigger bumps in the night)
Benchmade 585


----------



## jmaker (Dec 26, 2011)

I keep my streamlight 4aa luxeon. Along with the roscoe. 
After all, it is rated for use in hazardous locations


----------



## Lightups (Dec 27, 2011)

Surefire G3 LED, Fenix TK35, TK21 and Olight M30 a few feet away.


----------



## Limey Johnson (Dec 27, 2011)

I keep a cheapie light on my nightstand. It's a $10 single LED from Tractor Supply. 
It takes 3aaa, and believe it or not, it's blindingly bright


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 27, 2011)

A mini-Maglight for when I want to see something without waking up the wife.

For a bump in the night, I keep two options available:

1) Surefire G2Z. which currently has the original incandescent setup, but which will have a Malkoff LED conversion as soon as it arrives.

2) Streamlight TLR-1.


----------



## iron potato (Dec 29, 2011)

qt11 said:


> My wife.... She's scary as hell and glows in the dark.



:devil:


Well, I have an old Romisen RC-K4 ready on side table


----------



## jh333233 (Dec 29, 2011)

I envy people who may own their guns and blades(weapon grade)......
F the law lol
Luckily we still got the lights
Sleeping with my 9Z from CPF xmas gift event


----------



## CMAG (Dec 29, 2011)

for lighting up the house was a fm with 1909 bulb but flashed it so for now the EL big bruser and still have the 6D mag behind the night stand. 
Under the bed 12ga model 37 trench


----------



## Danielight (Dec 29, 2011)

4Sevens Quark AA2.


----------



## davyro (Dec 29, 2011)

All my lights are next to me when i'm in bed in my draw of my personel things but i always have one at the ready sitting on the top
of my bedside cabinet & it's usually my rotary if not it's my 170T basically i get a low, low with these two so i don't disturb any of the 
tribe if i need the toilet or a drink.


----------



## hellraiser (Dec 30, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> I envy people who may own their guns and blades(weapon grade)......
> F the law lol
> Luckily we still got the lights
> Sleeping with my 9Z from CPF xmas gift event



Im sad to hear this. being from caliornia it seem were not far off.

Call me old school but my bed side light is a 6d maglite with a led drop in. Dual purpose right?


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 30, 2011)

A C2 with a 1000 lumen drop in: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?325104-CHRISTMAS-SPECIALS!!-Custom-P60-XML-1000-Lumen-Drop-in-3500K-4000K-5000K-6500K It probably has 700 OTF lumens.

And a .40 cal Glock


----------



## cummins4x4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well now the wife has her own Dereelight on her night stand, next she will want her own Sig or S&W.
Sure seems to be a lot of Glock fans around here...


----------



## predator86 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a M&P 9mm with night sights plus 6P with malkoff m61, plus 870 under bed with SF forend.


----------



## Starofthesea (Dec 31, 2011)

A lot of clutter. However if you are asking about flashlights, well, I don't think you would be impressed by a 2 D duracell, 2 D everready and a 2 C no-name torch, 2 AA duracell durabeam, 2 CR2032 Duracell Daylite LED headlamp (for book reading), and a couple of inconsequential no-name LED lamps that run on 3 AAA's.


----------



## fuatay (Dec 31, 2011)

A 4Sevens Quark MiniX, Preon 2 and a Quark X AA^2 Regular. And some extra Batteries.


----------



## Z'ha'dum (Dec 31, 2011)

I keep a Nitecore ex10 on my nightstand. This is my nighttime light because it has a slot milled in the piston and a green trit installed. Super easy to find in the dark!


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Dec 31, 2011)

Olight Warrior, Beretta PX4 9mm and usually my M&P .40 carry weapon when I take it off. Also a no-name 3-AAA 9 led junker.


----------



## greentimber (Jan 1, 2012)

Streamlight TLR-1 and Surefire A2. If I have a long gun out it could be one of several models of Surefire- X300, 6P, M900, Scout, etc..


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 1, 2012)

A cheapy light. Powered by button cell battery. A size of 1 AAA. 




________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Xacto (Jan 1, 2012)

Fenix E01 with a Wilson Tactical lanyard. No need for a strong "bump in the night" light in close vicinity here.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## grayhighh (Jan 1, 2012)

McGizmo Mule. Great flood light, perfect for close up and in-house usage.


----------



## safetyman (Jan 1, 2012)

On the nightstand is a Surefire 6P with the KX4 LED head. It's nice and bright, but I'd like to eventually replace it with something with more output.


----------



## safetyman (Jan 1, 2012)

On the nightstand is a Surefire 6P with the KX4 LED head. It's nice and bright, but I'd like to eventually replace it with something with more output.


----------



## chaoss (Jan 2, 2012)

A RA 140GT clicky set at 10 lumens with momentary 140 burst just another press away.
Good company for the G19 and cattle dogs.


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 5, 2012)

*More than I care to admit to.* However, the those I reach for most are:


•Ra Twisty TR-85 for the ultra-low; this is my all-purpose skulking light for bathroom runs.
•Surefire HL-1-c mounted to an Apple hat; this is also a good skulking light, but gets a ton of use when working and I want my hands free - it's my single biggest consumer of primary cells these days.
•Surefire G2Z with Kaidomain XML module and AW IMR 16340 cells (plus whatever else finds its way into my other hand*) for bumps in the night - haven't had one yet, thank the powers that be.
•ROP-hi, 2D host (soon to be supplanted by a Blaster-NG) for bumps in the night and thumps in the yard, trees falling down, and car crashes outside. Also makes a nifty sledgehammer, crowbar, or battering ram. :naughty:

*("Whatever" may include handguns (usually a snub-nosed Ruger wheelgun), retractable batons, daggers, pillows, or a softball bat)


----------



## Willie (Jan 5, 2012)

LiteFlux LF3XT or Quark 123^2. Lowest setting for both is perfect at night.


----------



## bstrickler (Jan 5, 2012)

Surefire U2 with XM-L
Quark AA Ti with 14500
Fenix E01
Minimag 2AA with NiteIze 3x5mm dropin
Mag Solitaire


Probably another 1 or two lights that I'm forgetting.

~Brian


----------



## sleep creeper (Jan 5, 2012)

Klarus xt10 Sig 229elite dark 40,and my edc light Klarus xt1a.


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 5, 2012)

Currently an original HDS B60LE modded with a warm tinted XP-G, and an MJP Extreme III with light diffuser.


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 5, 2012)

My HDS 140 Executive with a homemade green tritium collar around it. It really lights up the nightstand. The collar not the light.


----------



## Ltruelove1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Black leather valet case with my watches, knives, extra batteries, Edc items(while sleeping), and money clip. Dedicated nightstand light is a fenix tk12(always on strobe). 4 sevens smart charger. iPhone 4s and charger. In the drawer is a drawer gun safe with Springfield armory loaded light weight 1911 .45 loaded with critical defense hollow points and 2 extra mags:rock:Next to the stand is a one inch oak dowel cut to 4 feet in length. Other things that are also sometimes there but not always are my jetbeam bc40, zebralight sc600w, earphones, and iPad2.


----------



## Mikellen (Jan 7, 2012)

General nighttime lighting: Zebralight H51W and Gerber Infinity Ultra. :candle:

When :sleepy: and in the night: 
First, .

Then cell phone :help:. 
Next in no particular order: Custom 2D Mag lite , Kahr PM9, S&W Model 66, Remington 870 SG, , 
RAT 3 and Ka-Bar :touche:, 21" ASP baton,:whoopin:, homemade booby trap, , and my dog T-REX .


----------



## foldinghunter (Jan 7, 2012)

I just got a Jetbeam BC20 S2 in the mail. It'll keep my Keltec P3AT and Spyderco Gayle Bradley company on my nightstand.


----------



## varmint (Jan 7, 2012)

I just recently changed my nitestand supplies, so here is the new layout: Alarm clock, Glock 32 357 SIG, Derre Light VBS, Olight I3 with glow ring on the keyring & cell phone with 911 on speed dial. Thrunite TN11 on dresser.


----------



## Danielight (Jan 8, 2012)

As of yesterday, I have a *Quark MiniX *on my nightstand. Previously I usually kept my *Quark AA2*, but now that sits on a cabinet in the living room (handy in case we have a power outage while watching TV). I just ordered a *ShiningBeam I-mini XP-G* which will probably become my EDC (although the MiniX would probably fit in my pocket better). 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UPDATE (7/23/12): Recently purchased a *Thrunite Ti *(with "firefly" mode). Firefly mode (0.04 lumen) is perfect for night navigation when your eyes are still used to the dark.


----------



## LGD (Jan 8, 2012)

Klarus P1C, Surefire E2D LED, 4D Maglite (more for the weight than the light output), Cold Steel Kukri, LED Lenser L7, cheapo fauxton and the top drawer stuffed with more knives than anyone should ever need!

Unfortunately due to the UK gun laws, no firearms.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 8, 2012)

A very bright C2:


----------



## scrumpy (Jan 9, 2012)

3 x C Maglite with Cree drop-in, machete, mobile phone and dog... Then 2D Maglite with TerraLUX 1000 upgrade running off 2 x 18650 by the back door for full garden flood.
 
My wife removes the machete after I've eaten Chinese due to the occasional bout of MSG fueled night terrors.
 
We have had problems with intruders in the garden over the past few months. These have issues have ceased since, having been alerted by the dog, storming out of the back door in my underwear, Maglite in one hand and machete in the other. The dog had the blighters trapped on the shed roof for a few seconds before they dove (hopefully half blind) head first into next door's chicken and duck run.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 9, 2012)

So, what happens if the dog starts barking while you are stting on the shed roof in your underwear and using a machete and a spork to eat your neighbor's Chinese ducks? LOL


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 9, 2012)

DM51 said:


> So, what happens if the dog starts barking while you are stting on the shed roof in your underwear and using a machete and a spork to eat your neighbor's Chinese ducks? LOL


I suggest shoot em in the head......................with your BRIGHTEST lights.
Photons are the mighty cure to trouble lolz, like bullets
The dog could only be angered but nothing it could do, cept RUN LIKE HELL!!!


----------



## jayke (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a lamp with a Futlight bulb from 4 Sevens on my nightstand. Having a remote controlled lamp is great. Especially with the color temp and brightness options.



The lights are:

HDS Rotary - Set to lowest
Jetbeam rrt-o - Set to lowest
Nitecore EX-10 - Set to lowest
Jetbeam Jet-III M XML - Set to lowest

Zebralight SC600
Spark SL-6 NW
TK40


----------



## freeloader700 (Jan 9, 2012)

I keep my Jetbeam BC40 on high.

a little overkill but does the job


----------



## Scenic (Jan 9, 2012)

Mag-lite 6D! It can serve a dual purpose...

Currently searching for a good EDC light to keep in the nightstand.


----------



## the_shotty (Jan 9, 2012)

I have been reading these forums for a while but only now joined. I keep a m3t on the dresser, and my g2l with spare rechargeable on the stand with my e2o and usually my kimber on top and keltec inside. Along with 100 rounds of ammo for both.


----------



## jalal20 (Jan 10, 2012)

I always have my Hi CRI mule next to me at home


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Surefire C2 with a Malkoff M61LL in it, but it is probably overkill. It was sort of big to carry around and I wanted to take advantage of the super long runtime.


----------



## Dusterdude (Jan 10, 2012)

My trusty old Surefire L2, It's solid, reliable, and simple.


----------



## Rokron (Jan 13, 2012)

I got a Fenix TK35 and a FNP .40. If the wicked strobe dosen't deter the unwanted guest the FNP will.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 13, 2012)

Malkoff Wildcat V4


----------



## greatscoot (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to keep my E1B on my nightstand, but it has been replaced by my HDS Rotary (set on 10l)


----------



## Sir Fink (Jan 15, 2012)

My Surefire M6 Incandescent and an old Surefire 12 ZM.

Because two flashlights is one, and one is none?




Fink


----------



## STR (Jan 16, 2012)

I tend to keep things forever maintaining a loyalty to it so long as it works. I've had the same Rayovac Hunter flashlight/lantern using a 6 volt battery for 42 years. My mother got it for me when I joined the Boy Scouts and was leaving for the weekend to go on my first camping trip. Its not as bright as these new lights but at the time it was state of the art. Everyone wanted to use that light when I was young. We told stories by the camp fire using it. I still use it even now and its the first thing I grab for when the power goes out even now. Old habits die hard what can I say. I don't recall ever picking the thing up that it didn't turn on unlike a lot of these smaller battery operated lights. I mean its been weak a time or three but never dead! Batteries typically last about two years in the thing the way I use it! Anyway, I'd post a pic of this old thing if I could. That's what is by my bed side though.


----------



## T45 (Jan 16, 2012)

What I have kept next to my bed has changed a few times over the years:

A Maglite 6D then a 3D, eventually upgraded with a terraLUX LED
Surefire 6P
Icon Rogue I
Nowadays, a shiny new Surefire Gun Metal 6P. I will be getting a Malkoff drop in with my tax refund.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, I'm always rotating. But tonight it's a SureFire 9p w/ an aftermarket 300 lumen LED drop in. I've had this light since 1997. It's my most expensive light I own; I think I paid $75 or so back then...


----------



## surgicalshot (Jul 22, 2012)

Maglite XL50 and 2 pitbulls and one glock 27


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jul 22, 2012)

Quark neutral CR123 Tactical set to moonlight for me roaming around;
SolarForce L2P with 3-mode VN54 219 Hi-CRI Drop-in set to Hi to see who else is.


----------



## tfbit (Jul 22, 2012)

Klarus XT2C.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 22, 2012)

Inova T2 my side Inova X5 on my wifes. And a green Stylus with covert nose for nightime use to not bother the wife.


----------



## SoCalDep (Jul 22, 2012)

Most common is my Fenix PD32 set on low. It's got mode memory so the low won't disturb wife or dogs, but it's easy to ramp up to high to investigate "bumps". There's also usually either my 4Sevens Maelstrom X7 or Eagletac T20C2MkII set on high. I also have a Safariland RLS sitting next to my HD handgun in case I want to put a light on it. My HD shotgun needs a light. Something else to buy...


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a Surefire G2 with a Will Quiles/Nailbender Battery Vampire neutral XPG drop in. 

I keep a box of "spent" primaries that won't even light up my other lights. I drop one in the Vampire with a dummy cell and it makes enough light for weeks of bedside use. And when it finally won't make usable light anymore, I know it's as dead as it's going to be. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allyourblood (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a Sipik SK68 right now.


----------



## blackbalsam (Jul 22, 2012)

18mm Luce de Nott, xm-l Ion, Fenix E05, and a Surefire LX2.....Robert.


----------



## sgt253 (Jul 22, 2012)

On my side of bed, on my nightstand, is a new Surefire 9P with P90 lamp assembly. Running on two (2) 17500 Li-Ion rechargeable batteries. Red filter attached for low disturbance of better half. Easily flipped to allow "white" light. Her nightstand contains Malkoff M31 dropin inside VME head and two (2) AA battery tube. She also has an ElektroLumens Tri-Star Phaser running eneloops for "backup". 


Regards.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 22, 2012)

Right now I have the following lights by my bedside,
Beamtech Triple XML
Trustfire X9
Roche F12 NW XML
SOlarforce L2T with Intl O 3A NW XML Dropin


----------



## bushmattster (Jul 22, 2012)

Fenix TK12 set at 95 lumens, McGizmo Haiku 2AA, Sig P220, cell phone and Rem. chopped 870 12 Gauge beside the nightstand.


----------



## bluish (Jul 22, 2012)

A Mason Table *Lamp* In Coffee Finish - 32.5"H, Coffee Brown, phone, anti-depressants, baby monitor, flashlight, remote and random little things e.g. earrings, pens etc.


----------



## jw2n (Jul 25, 2012)

For years I kept a SF U2 set on low. For the last three or four years a SF Kroma mil-spec set on the yellow-green.


----------



## ganzo (Jul 26, 2012)

My sc50w+ neutral white serves the best for that task. Actually it replaces a lamp for me at nights thanks to tailstand ability.


----------



## pbmagnet (Jul 27, 2012)

A fenix PD32, a mossberg 590 with a surefire forend and a streamlight TLR-1s connected to a glock 19.


----------



## Up All Night (Jul 27, 2012)

surgicalshot said:


> Maglite XL50 and 2 pitbulls and one glock 27



2 pitbulls=1 sound sleep!

On my table: Lumintop TD15 R5, ZL SC600, Eagletac D25LC2,Buck/Tops CSAR-T.
On the floor, beside the table: 3D Cree Mag,6D Incan Mag and a couple ball bats.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 29, 2012)

Most of my best stuff is within arms' reach. Especially my best "What was that noise?" stuff. Surefire's excellent featherweight G2Z with a cheap XML module (bought back when XML was the new hotness, even Chinese modules were expensive, and domestic modules were a glimmer in someone's eye; it's really actually quite excellent). Elektrolumens' excellent battleshipweight Blaster NG (however I think he calls it the Blaster SST-90 now), a fine piece of mace-metal that does double duty as a staggeringly bright light source. Those two are in the most gropeable locations, but there's also a Groovy! running vampire duty and a Ra Twisty that's kept fully loaded. I've switched their batteries to get a better sense of the Groovy!'s capabilities; its sandvich really needs an RCR123 to _really_ shine, but whoever owned it before me must have wanted a real pocket rocket.

Concealed cunningly within arms' reach is a shortsword, a dagger, and a semiautomatic handgun. A baseball bat, a boken, and occasionally other melee weapons of questionably good sense are positioned for easy retrieval. Unless the zombie plague is airborne, they don't stand a chance.


----------



## wjv (Aug 2, 2012)

A Maglite XL50 on top of the night stand, plus both a JetBeam BA20 and a iTP C8T in the drawer of the night stand.

And S&W 442 with a Crimson Trace laser sight and 3 speed loaders in the drawer of the night stand, plus a Marlin 1894CS hanging in .38/.357 in the closet. . .


----------



## cland72 (Aug 2, 2012)

My Surefire A2L-RD. Super low profile red light with a soft press (good for navigating inconspicuously), or full 120 lumens on hard press when you need more light.


----------



## swampfoxoutdoors (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a 4sevens 123X2 tactical and my 870 HD! Along with various sharp poking objects and a host of projectile delivery systems! And the most dangerous of all MY WIFE! lol


----------



## RobertM (Aug 2, 2012)

Glock 26 in the nightstand and HDS EDC High CRI sitting on top of the nightstand. The HDS EDC is usually accompanied by some other light which rotates between T1A, HL1, LX2, M2, etc. A Glock 19 with a Glock GTL-10 weapon light is also within easy reach.


----------



## jamie.91 (Aug 2, 2012)

After reading this thread I realised the light I keep next to me at night is my least favourite light out of the lights I own ( nitecore d11 v2 ) which I find really weird :s So I switched it for my modded surefire 6p which is my favourite light out of the lights I own. 

Back on topic, If i was to hear a bump in the night a powerfull light would blind me more than an intruder as i would have just woke up, due to this i prefer a stealth approach proberbly with a blade


----------



## sidecross (Aug 2, 2012)

I keep three flashlights by my bed; they are the Inova X5 Ultraviolet 5 LED's, the Eagleton G25C, and the Eagletac D25C2.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 2, 2012)

Pak lite super and a Surefire G2. And a Spy 007 XPG. Oh, a Walther PPS .40 by my wife's side of the bed.....and an Ithaca 12 gauge by my side...

:devil:


----------



## wbowman (Aug 2, 2012)

Streamlight TwinTask 3C (I gotta get something else!) and a Streamlight Litebox power failure light (it really wakes me up when the power goes out at night!). I'm on the hunt for a tactical light so I can relegate the TwinTask back to my toolbox where it belongs.


----------



## Stu_Travelbee (Aug 2, 2012)

Surefire E2D LED with diffuser, FNP USG .45 (and a stack to TUMS!!!).


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Aug 3, 2012)

zebralight sc51c used to be a eagletac d25a with 14500 ....sold the latter to fund the former............


----------



## DucS2R (Aug 3, 2012)

About 25 lights. If anything bad happened I wouldn't know what to grab. Luckily I have a 12 gauge with a surefire light with Malkoff drop in that is reasonably handy, though still safe from kids. Maybe I need to keep one bright one, like my Surefire Fury, near my bed and hide the rest to keep from confusing myself in an emergency. I know I do not need to keep all of them nearby, but they are my friends...

T


----------



## revjacob (Aug 4, 2012)

It's funny though, I can't sleep unless it's totally dark that's why I always use a sleep mask. But when I need to get up for an emergency I always have beside my bed my very bright Fenix TK35. lol


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 4, 2012)

Next to my bed:-
Eagletac D25LC2 S2 clicky
Sunwayman V10R S2 mod
Rofis TR51 XM-L U2
Thrunite TN31 XM-L U2
Eagletac D25 S2 clicky
Eagletac D25 U2 clicky (No clip)
Xeno G42 XM-L U2


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Aug 4, 2012)

Next to my bed...

Ruger .45 (hydroshock hollowpoints)
Short barrel Winchester 12 gauge pump (*4 buckshot)
And a couple of Zebralights. 

C'mon in! I've been waiting for you. :devil:


----------



## ZRXBILL (Aug 4, 2012)

Fenix LD20 and a Glock 26 9mm with tritium night sights.

LD20 now replaced by a SWM V11R since it has that much lower low mode.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Aug 4, 2012)

Mag 6D with 50w MR16

Concealed, but within a couple seconds grasp is a H&R Pardner 12ga with some 3" OO and an Inova T5 underneath

Then a bunch of other torches for less critical missions like urinating


----------



## John D in CT (Aug 4, 2012)

A Mini Maglite and an aluminum Lousiville Slugger Pro30 - 34", 38 oz.

Hey, you asked.


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 4, 2012)

Zebralight SC600w. Can turn it on directly into firefly mode for not waking the girlfriend, or turn it directly on into turbo mode to see what the bump in the night is 

Absolutely LOVE the UI on this thing 



-Jamie M.


----------



## Zuriel (Aug 4, 2012)

Two Mags are on constant duty: My good ol' incan MiniMag AA and my recently bought MiniMag PRO+ LED.


----------



## PaleBlueDot (Aug 5, 2012)

Novatac Storm that I have wrapped in some glowy tape stuff.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## precisionworks (Aug 5, 2012)

Bored & tritted C2 with vinhnguyen54 1000 lumen drop in

.45 auto with two clips

Holy Bible


----------



## inspirit (Aug 5, 2012)

Fenix LD22, 2*AA batteries, max 190 lumens, max 100 meters beam distance, is my favorite


----------



## ^Gurthang (Aug 6, 2012)

Seraph w/ custom High CRI 3 mode "mule" drop-in.


----------



## GunnarGG (Aug 6, 2012)

Whatever I bring with me when I go to bed.
Usually SC30w or LD10.
I also have a Surefire C2 with a pretty bright, throwy and nice tinted drop-in from Lumens Factory in a drawer next to my bed.


----------



## Jabberwocke (Aug 11, 2012)

Surefire U2
Colt .45 Gold Cup with led laser designator


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 12, 2012)

StarHalo said:


>



A picture is worth how many words? C'mon now! What's in the drawer?


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 13, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> A picture is worth how many words? C'mon now! What's in the drawer?


----------



## TheExpert (Aug 13, 2012)

Hds rotary above my head mounted to the curtain holder via fenix bike clamp, sounds ridiculous but it so nice at to reach couple inches above my head and have 1 to 200 lumen at my disposal, Second rotary with trits on the night stand, glock 19 in gun vault. I highly suggest the cheap but effective gun vault solution quick and secure access.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Aug 13, 2012)

For the last few weeks, I keep my 1996/1997 Surefire 9P on the nightstand. I load it w/ 3 AW IMR 16340s w/ an orange peel XM-L U2 LED. Super floody, and tons of lumens!


----------



## Empire (Aug 13, 2012)

Mini UMS or L-UDT under my pillow along with Prometheus alpha BLUE LABEL


----------



## ouchyfoot (Aug 19, 2012)

A $4.00 plastic red LED map light so I can get up and pee without waking myself up.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Aug 19, 2012)

Thrunite Ti, Zebralight SC51W, and Fenix TK45


----------



## kaiserlives (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello....Just found this website....Still not sure how it works but I am a flashlight collector I think....
I keep a streamlight stinger led next to my bed
Ed


----------



## davyro (Aug 19, 2012)

kaiserlives said:


> Hello....Just found this website....Still not sure how it works but I am a flashlight collector I think....
> I keep a streamlight stinger led next to my bed
> Ed



Hello kaiserlives & welcome to CPF this is the best place to be if your a collector of lights,now for what i keep next to my bed apart from a big stick i do a circuit of my lights & tonight it's my Haiku 6v with nichia 219 one of the very best that i own.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 19, 2012)

I have an Innova X5 HA3 next to my bed. It's dim enough I don't blind myself if I need it.


----------



## BadBulb4U (Aug 19, 2012)

*Don't laugh too hard*

For the last 5 years I have always had a Harbor Freight Gordon 3.5" Mini Flashlight next to my bed. The store by me was giving them out like candy on Halloween and I actually have them all over the house. The lights are a 9 LED model and they also come with batteries. What I like most about them, besides being free, is they put out a nice soft floody cool light. My eyes have never complained in the middle of the night, when I use one of them. Of course I also have my Surefire E2D Defender right above my head in arm's reach. :thumbsup:


----------



## Teobaldo (Aug 19, 2012)

I keep the Fenix PD20 in the bedside table. I use to walk in my house when is dark or when I raise me in the night to the bath. It is put in low mode.

In the bed I have a LightStorm SL1 for backup purposes.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 20, 2012)

For music listening. As for illumination either a SF-A2 or energizer night strike. Both lights have red lighting that I prefer late at night


----------



## yliu (Aug 20, 2012)

I have my EDC, a Sunwayman V10R next to my bed at night. Useful for trips to the bathroom in the middle of the night. 

I also have an LD20 and a LED 3D Maglite in my bedroom, but not next to my bed.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Aug 20, 2012)

Fenix TK35 or Olight SR50 because I want to look my dog or the garden area from the window (50 meters with trees).


----------



## Slazmo (Aug 22, 2012)

KSDJ Machete and a él-cheapo 3AAA 1Watt Tomcat torch - the 2D Maglite has been tripped over too many times and makes a hell of a thud on wooden floors... Its been put with the BOB bag down the hall in its own nook.


----------



## olaola (Aug 24, 2012)

iphone's flashlight is enough for my bed time use.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 24, 2012)

Currently a SF Stratum, but I do like to use red or green A2's with nearly dead CR123s (LED only battery vampires) as well.


----------



## socom1970 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a SF KROMA non-milspec (one of the most useful SF lights ever,imho) for general use as well as a Malkoff hound dog XM-L for serious shtf stuff.


----------



## grayhighh (Aug 25, 2012)

JH EX10 with 3D tail. There's so many trits on it, i can always find it during mid night


----------



## hurld (Aug 25, 2012)

Fenix Tk41 and my new Nitecore Explorer Ea1


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Aug 25, 2012)

I keep a white 5th gen surefire L1 by my bed.The 1 lumen low is perfect. Sometimes i switch it out with a 5th gen red but it is a little bright.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Aug 25, 2012)

Shining Beam Caveman, XML T6 on Eneloops. While it has 3 levels: 8, 130, and 290 lumens, I keep it on high...


----------



## Landshark99 (Sep 11, 2012)

Always there
Nitcore TM11 
Zebralight SC600w
Black Diamond Apollo Lantern
Maglite 3D
MicroTek Crosshair
Cellphone


----------



## BR101 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mines pretty simple:
- Phone
- Benchmade 275
- Fenix TK35
- Glock20


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 20, 2012)

For a second i missed the quote you were quoting and thought you had orange trits on you light switch!! LOL


bltkmt said:


> This for me as well, except mine has orange trits. Wonderful light.


----------



## bullriderfxxx (Sep 21, 2012)

for right now my maglite 3d cell led i want to get a 6d to replace it


----------



## jonnydingo (Sep 21, 2012)

I alternate between a Fenix PD30 (old one) and a PD22, have a little streamlight microstream that is doing ok lately.


----------



## radioactive_man (Sep 22, 2012)

A Maelstrom X7 for "What the heck was that".
A 4D Maglite for *ahem* blinding  positively indentified intruders.


----------



## somnambulated (Sep 23, 2012)

Girlfriend and I have one of those pillow stacks going you see in mockup beds, so my Sunwayman V10r Ti+ sleeps under my lower pillow. There's also a Fenix TK45 next to my nightstand, and a few other lights in the mini display case above it 


• Mobile post


----------



## glowrdr (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a 100 lumen C5L light I keep on my nightstand. It's made by a company called Viridian


----------



## Rocky1927 (Sep 24, 2012)

Two Surefire X300s. One on a 1911 and one on a Socom 16. Also an SF Fury for peeking...:devil:


----------



## glowrdr (Sep 24, 2012)

Rocky1927 said:


> Two Surefire X300s. One on a 1911 and one on a Socom 16. Also an SF Fury for peeking...:devil:



Just ordered a SF Fury Combat this afternoon. Hope it gets here soon!


----------



## DaDoWL (Sep 24, 2012)

I usually have my foursevens preon2 on the drsser next to my glock 23. I like the 2.2 lumen mode, doesn't disturb my wife or the baybay. If I heard something go bump tho, my quark tactical QT2A-X is very near.


----------



## SantaClawz (Sep 24, 2012)

Malkoff MD3 body with MD2 head and M91A drop in, set on low.


----------



## KnOeFz (Sep 25, 2012)

On my nightstand is a JetBeam RRT-0 set very low.
Love this little light.


----------



## bedazzLED (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine is the RRT-01. 

It does not have a clicky, so if you have a wife like mine, who wakes at the slightest click, then it's the ideal light. Apart from the fact it has about the lowest low setting out of all my lights, it has a fantastic range when needed (0 - 500 lumens and anywhere in between).

Second choice would be the V11R. Basically the same light except it has a clicky.


----------



## Marten (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, currently it is a Jetbeam 3M XM-L with the user defined setting on approximately 30 Lumen. I like that if the need should arise, with a quick twist I can send 400 + Lumen downrange. Speaking of downrange, I also have an H&K P7 handy for the Goblins. On my desk there is an SC600 ZL... just because.


----------



## mallit (Sep 25, 2012)

I keep my trusty Solarforce L2T for inside duties and a Sky King Ray for when I need to light up the back yard.
Unfortunately here in NZ hand gun control is so tight its near impossible to own one or else there would be a nice colt 1911 with a flashlight attached helping me sleep.


----------



## pizza8guy888 (Sep 25, 2012)

Next to my bed I keep all of my lights in a small leather zip up bag I have. But my favorite to reach for currently is my Fenix ld41 on Turbo for bumps in the night.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 26, 2012)

On the night stand: Nitecore IFE2 (perfect nightstand light: anti-roll, from night vision to blinding and is aimed at the wall for reading in bed)

On the floor under the bed frame: TK45 (for lighting), TK70 (for smacking the lights out) and 12" boar hunting dagger (just in case)

In the Drawer: V11R high CRI, M11R Neutral, Q123 neutral tactical, Q123 Neutral Regular, Q123 High CRI Regular, SC51c, H51fw and H502d

Experience with false alerts has thaught me to start not too high or you blind yourself as well as any potential intruder (possibly more, since the intruder must have been awake before he got there.)


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 26, 2012)

On my nightstand is a Surefire X300 attached to my Springfield XD .45 Tactical. Next to it on my dresser is my Olight T10 and a Fenix TA21. The Olight is for inside the house and the TA21 is for outside. The purpose of the X300 goes without saying.


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Springfield XD45c, HDS 219, cell phone (HTC One X), tablet (Nexus 7).


----------



## datiLED (Sep 26, 2012)

CPF Safe-Light modified with a Nichia GS LED. The locator feature is really nice for late night location, and the two levels are perfect for night navigation. I could do without the flash mode, but I am sure that it has it's purpose. It isn't the most glamorous light, but it fills a need perfectly. My wife loves her, too.


----------



## Kodiak31 (Sep 26, 2012)

A "Tactical" single AA 1W Cree (Bright enough for inside), and an Eiger 3W 3xAAA (about 130 lm) for "what's that noise?"


----------



## Delta_One (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine is just a simple Lumapower IncenDio V3U.


----------



## Mr_Black (Sep 28, 2012)

Right now I've got a Surefire G2X Tactical and a Fenix E01. There's also a Surefire X300 attached to my Glock 19.


----------



## gcbryan (Sep 28, 2012)

Beretta 9mm and 22mm along with 6P with single mode XM-L.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 28, 2012)

Quark 2AA high CRI. 

The sublumens are useful for checking on the kids at night.

Also a Zebralight headlamp (h502c) for when the power goes out.


----------



## leeholaaho (Sep 28, 2012)

A Colt Python - 

An E01
A 4sevens quark aa2
A SC51FW
A TI aaa


----------



## Blitzwing (Sep 28, 2012)

Solarforce L2i, single mode XR-E with SMO and a toothy bezel on the end, GITD switch boot for easy finding.


----------



## beach honda (Sep 29, 2012)

Glock 23 .40 cal on nightstand 
Surefire M3 on floor
Surefire Z2 on floor
Jetbeam RRT-01 on nightstand
HDS 85Tr on floor
47's Preon P0 magnetically attached to bed frame for easy hands free night reading
Veleno Quantum DD around the neck.


----------



## ARA (Sep 29, 2012)

Glock 19

Surefire M6LT and a Surefire Z2 with a Malkoff M61 

Pump action Shotgun under the bed (just to keep the Zombies at bay)


----------



## grayhighh (Sep 29, 2012)

Jeff Hanko EX10. Always set the lumens to low low before going to bed. And the 24 trits helps me find the light in the dark.


----------



## Bogie (Sep 29, 2012)

Would think with 24 trits you would not even need to use the light I know I can see a good portion on my dresser from just the output on my watch and that's only 12


----------



## ColdZero (Sep 29, 2012)

I keep a Zebralight H51F to hand, awesome little light !!


----------



## think2x (Sep 29, 2012)

GEN 6 L1 with GEN 5 red head, 2 way pocket clip, water bottle cap diffuser and a dead cell in it (for extra low red output)


----------



## Gollum. (Sep 29, 2012)

sorry guys this is going to make you cry I have a uniquefire g10 at my bed side :duh2:


----------



## think2x (Sep 30, 2012)

Gollum. said:


> sorry guys this is going to make you cry I have a uniquefire g10 at my bed side :duh2:



Nothing wrong with having a budget light by your bedside, especially one that seems to have good reviews. Oh, and I see you are fairly new here.......:welcome:


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 30, 2012)

One the nightstand lives a Surefire 6P Defender with Malkoff M61, Spyderco Endura 4, and Sig Sauer P220

A Benelli M4 with Surefire 9P with McClickied Z41 and Malkoff M61L rests close by.

Grizz


----------



## välineurheilija (Sep 30, 2012)

Fenix MC10
Surefire Kroma
Maglite solitaire
Spyderco tenacious
Black diamond apollo lantern


----------



## Norinco982lover (Sep 30, 2012)

I keep a Solarforce L2 and a Sig 220 .45 

My wife keeps a Surefire G2 and a double barrel 12 gauge.


----------



## BobLight (Sep 30, 2012)

Right now I have a Rayovac Indestructible 2AA and a Mini Maglite 2AA on my nightstand. I plan on buying a few more lights in the near future, but right now these two do what I need to do. And for the price, I really do like the Indestructible.


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Oct 1, 2012)

My new Fenix PD32 S2 & my Walther.... Yay-Yay!!! :thumbup:






Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Oct 1, 2012)

grayhighh said:


> Jeff Hanko EX10. Always set the lumens to low low before going to bed. And the 24 trits helps me find the light in the dark.



Ditto, even the amount of trits. I have the D-10 though. add a Glock 26 with Fiberoptic Trit sights.


----------



## Gollum. (Oct 1, 2012)

think2x said:


> Nothing wrong with having a budget light by your bedside, especially one that seems to have good reviews. Oh, and I see you are fairly new here.......:welcome:


thanks man, the uniquefire is almost always on the low setting about 8 lumens a little bright for at night, hoping to get a 4sevens AA mini for moon light mode and a smaller size.


----------



## Harleyuki (Oct 1, 2012)

Next to my bed are my slippers, the cell phone, my car keys (can hit the car alarm if I have my wits about me). Under my pillow is my Olight M20SX Warrior all ready to give a 500lm strobe to whatever gets too close for comfort. I will have to close my eyes when this is done, want to keep my night vision. My Olight has the crenulated bezel, if it's not used as an aggressive tool, it will certainly break a nearby window!


----------



## drillbit (Oct 2, 2012)

At the moment, an M6 w/MN15 lamp, and a Yezl Z1 XM-L, but it varies a bit(okay, a lot).


----------



## somnambulated (Oct 2, 2012)

kramer5150 said:


> For music listening. As for illumination either a SF-A2 or energizer night strike. Both lights have red lighting that I prefer late at night



NICE setup. Those headphones, man...


• Mobile post


----------



## ffemt6263 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmmm...Right now...my cell, my girls cell, both of our edc folders, a 6v haiku, a mcg pd, an australian Shepard, a pit bull, and a 45acp kimber. O yeah and a bottle of water.


----------



## Zephrus (Oct 2, 2012)

A Fenix TK35 (on high setting) and a backup "Cree Aleto."


----------



## balticvid (Oct 2, 2012)

My Surefire LT1 LumaMax. The low light for me seeing in the dark. And the other setting for a brighter look.
In the drawer below are a Surefire Digital R2 Ultra set on bright and an old L1 Digital LumaMax.
Not far from them is a 9mm, to make noise on New Years eve.


----------



## NimRock (Oct 3, 2012)

SWM V11R for me, I like being able to turn it right down to super low before I turn it on if the Mrs is asleep, and up to max for bump in the night use if needed.


----------



## ugrey (Oct 4, 2012)

Surefire M6, and my old SF G2 with an LED drop in, and my old Fenix P2D. S&W 5906 with night sights and a factory 20 round magazine. M1 .30 Carbine in corner.


----------



## HaileStorm (Oct 4, 2012)

My Romisen rc-t602 or my Klarus xt11 and my trusty Springfield xdm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RCS1300 (Oct 4, 2012)

A Fenix TK15 for anything inside of the house and a Thrunite Catapult V3 XM-L in case I need to go outdoors or catch a license plate from 50 yards with binoculars. The Catapult was actually very effective at catching a license plate at 40 yards through a window.


----------



## Jash (Oct 4, 2012)

Right now there's a TK60, TK40, Quark 123 Tactical, Quark AA2 Regular (neutral), 3D Maglite with Malkoff XP-G dropin, Malkoff MD2, LD20, E21, EO5, EO1 and an Electrolumens Decree XP-G.

All are within arms reach while lying in bed.


----------



## pwhite87 (Oct 4, 2012)

I keep a 3D Mag-Lite, a Fenix TK41 and a Klarus XT11 all within arms reach of where I sleep. It's just so comforting having such light and security so close to where we sleep. Isnt it?


----------



## greatscoot (Oct 4, 2012)

Last night we had a brief power outage. Enough to knock out the clocks. Turned on my HDS rotary set to low, perfect light for resetting the clock without blinding me or my wife.


----------



## BenChiew (Oct 4, 2012)

Surefire M3LT and a McGizmo Sapphire.


----------



## peter_cook2 (Oct 13, 2012)

My Fenix TK40 set to stun!

Peter.


----------



## djdawg (Oct 13, 2012)

I keep an SF E-2L outdoorsman next to my bed , works for me.
I have mostly Surefires , but after coming here Iam finding more possibility's  LOL


----------



## ampdude (Oct 13, 2012)

Considering I have a cupboard in the wall full of flashlights next to my bed... I could list a lot.. :laughing: But the main bump in the night duty light is currently an M6 with an MN21. I used to be happy with something running a P91, but these days I just gotta have that MN21 for the extra throw and output. My EDC light usually lays on the night stand next to all the other EDC crap I carry around all day. And in a dresser drawer I have a Surefire E1 with a twisty tailcap and a red gen 2 KL1 head for use if I'm concerned about keeping my night vision.


----------



## think2x (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a file cabinet right beside my bed, here is the side of it. A Gen6 L1 with Gen5 red head, dead cell, water bottle diffuer and 2 way clip.





If the low red isn't enough for a task I reach around to the open front shelf on it and pick something more usable.






And then there's the wall next to it. :shrug:


----------



## Dubois (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a ZL SC600W on my bedside table. I have the low set on very low, and find it great for middle of the night roaming, without upsetting wife and dogs - unless I'm too sleepy and don't hold the switch down for long enough. That generally wakes up a few of us.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 22, 2012)

For now . . . Tissue box and a couple of Dorcy-made lights.


----------



## sabotage (Oct 22, 2012)

fenix ld10 for now, but looking to upgrade


----------



## reppans (Oct 23, 2012)

Quark AAX tactical set on 0.3 and 3 lms. I find 0.3 to be kinda painful when I wake up and 3 to be searing.


----------



## Climb14er (Oct 23, 2012)

I survived a home invasion and do not want to have a repeat.

In addition to my 2K dollar alarm system, I have a Sig P220 .45ACP loaded with Speer Gold Dot 230gr. JHP with spare mag AND an Olight M-30 Triton 700 lumen light filled with two 2900- 18650 AW cells on the night-stand right next to my bed.


----------



## Jash (Oct 23, 2012)

Jash said:


> Right now there's a TK60, TK40, Quark 123 Tactical, Quark AA2 Regular (neutral), 3D Maglite with Malkoff XP-G dropin, Malkoff MD2, LD20, E21, EO5, EO1 and an Electrolumens Decree XP-G.
> 
> All are within arms reach while lying in bed.



Due to a recent purchase, there's also now an LD40, PD32, E11 and a Terralux Lightstar 80. 

Been eyeing off the new E50, but just not sure yet. Will wait for some reviews.


----------



## davidwestonh (Oct 23, 2012)

Well if you get the drop on a home invader.

Handcuffs to restrain him till the cops arrive.

Noseplugs after the intruder soils himself.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 23, 2012)

davidwestonh said:


> Well if you get the drop on a home invader.
> 
> Handcuffs to restrain him till the cops arrive.



Bad idea. While you can get a decent set of cuffs as a civilian, it takes proper instruction and training to use them the right way. You never seen a lone police officer holding his gun on a suspect and trying to cuff him with just one hand. There's a reason for that. You never want to close the distance on a potentially dangerous, experienced, criminal. While you're using one hand to try to cuff him, your concentration is on that task. It's not on your gun. Experienced criminals know that. They might let you get one wrist cuffed. But as soon as they hear that ratcheting sound, they could easily turn on you. Average homeowner struggling with a career criminal who has trained himself in firearms disarms and other tactics? Not good. Or, he just goes for his own gun instead.

If you're able to get the drop on an armed home invader, always keep your distance. Keep your weapon pointed on him. If he raises his hands, keep a constant eye on him, call the cops, let them know you're armed and who you are (homeowner), keep your distance, wait for the police to arrive. Let them cuff him.


----------



## djdawg (Oct 23, 2012)

As long as he,s in my house and I think Iam gonna have trouble , I,d just shoot him.
Maybe just in the knee cap , so he cant move around too good ....LOL
When he gets out of jail , he,ll be walkin with a cane.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oops sorry norm, Lets try thumb nails...

Spent some time with a soldering iron and finally got my tube amp up and running again.


----------



## davidwestonh (Oct 24, 2012)

Monocrom
Just tell them to put them on themselves. They will know how.
here in Georgia the criminals fear the homeowner.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Oct 24, 2012)

I think that there is only one flashlight that you should keep by your bedside...

The 6-D Cell Maglite.

(In the UK - we do not have the right to protect our property - so having anything that can be classified as an offensive weapon is not a good idea. - but a flashlight is a flashlight... not an offensive weapon... )

It's tough, bright and extremely long and heavy...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 24, 2012)

davidwestonh said:


> Monocrom
> Just tell them to put them on themselves. They will know how.
> here in Georgia the criminals fear the homeowner.



Good to know. Still, I'm not trusting a career criminal to actually restrict himself that way.


----------



## johnrock (Oct 30, 2012)

By the bed side, closer then you think is a HDS EDC 170 tactical light and a Glock 17, love the HDS light not to much light so no real worry with wash out on walls. Next would be the Rem 870 W/ surefire 618LM forend. Its all about "layer's" of OPSEC.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 30, 2012)

The same lights I EDC: Zebralight H51w and Maratac AAA.
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg5/davidtr1/IMG_9460.jpg

Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## cplow78 (Oct 31, 2012)

i know they dont get much love here but i always have a rechargable streamlight strion C4LED.


----------



## slystad810 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fenix PD31. It has a great low mode that doesn't blind me in the middle of the night. I will soon be upgrading to a Solarforce L2P/nailbender 4000k XP-G2 with moonlight mode.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Bad idea. While you can get a decent set of cuffs as a civilian, it takes proper instruction and training to use them the right way. You never seen a lone police officer holding his gun on a suspect and trying to cuff him with just one hand. There's a reason for that. You never want to close the distance on a potentially dangerous, experienced, criminal. While you're using one hand to try to cuff him, your concentration is on that task. It's not on your gun. Experienced criminals know that. They might let you get one wrist cuffed. But as soon as they hear that ratcheting sound, they could easily turn on you. Average homeowner struggling with a career criminal who has trained himself in firearms disarms and other tactics? Not good. Or, he just goes for his own gun instead.
> 
> If you're able to get the drop on an armed home invader, always keep your distance. Keep your weapon pointed on him. If he raises his hands, keep a constant eye on him, call the cops, let them know you're armed and who you are (homeowner), keep your distance, wait for the police to arrive. Let them cuff him.



Actually the problem is not so much that the criminal is trained, it's more that you are simply dealing with a bad person(s), they're for the most part violent and act completely different from the majority of society. If you put yourself in a position where they think they can get the advantage back, like closing your distance to handcuff them, they will probably seize the opportunity, and grappling over your own weapon with some thug is a situation that can cost you your life. This happened to family friend, awful situation. Your survival trumps the apprehension of the criminal.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about what happened to your family friend.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thxs, btw I didn't mean to throw off the thread. Had a HDS but that's back for repair/replacement, currently have a old mag-light 3C and a MD2 within reach.


----------



## djdawg (Nov 3, 2012)

P_A_S_1; Had a HDS but that's back for repair/replacement said:


> What went wrong with it ........I thought those were suppose to be bullit proof lights ?


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 4, 2012)

djdawg said:


> What went wrong with it ........I thought those were suppose to be bullit proof lights ?



Not sure what the actual problem was, when I sent it back they surmised it was a connection within the potting that couldn't be repaired, so I'm awaiting replacement. Initially the issue I had with the light were mis-clicks which were so occasional that I thought it was me not fully pressing the button. Those mis-clicks became more and more frequent. Then the light just started exhibiting other odd behaviors like not responding at all unless you removed the battery first for reset, or turning on/off by itself. There were other behaviors too but simply put the light became very unreliable and had to go back for repair. As for it's reputation for being 'bullet proof', IDK, I used my light a lot but really didn't abuse it and it basically lasted two years. I know other HDS owners have had issues with their light too requiring repair/replacement but maybe we are the unfortunate ones that got bad lights, IDK. I'll say this though, it was a cool little light full of nice features and I can't wait to get it back.


----------



## Principia (Nov 4, 2012)

SureFire E2E/VME/P61LL 219


----------



## glock35er (Nov 5, 2012)

A handgun,spyderco delica,fire pager,cell phone,streamlight stinger with the new terralux head


----------



## stax (Nov 6, 2012)

Fenix PD32


----------



## StriderTB (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a 9V Pak-Lite if I need to make a midnight bathroom run. I have a TLR-1 on my CZ75 SP-01 if a stranger tries to join me in there.


----------



## passive101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Safe-lite 9v for light, Bodyguard 380, and cell phone (Motorola defy xt)


----------



## xevious (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll probably get a few frowned looks for saying this, but I often use my cell phone as a flashlight when I have to get up in the night for something. The flashlight app on it works great and I get more than enough light to see my way around. Of course, my life wouldn't be complete if I didn't have a few "real" flashlights handy near my bed. I always have a LifeFlux LF5XT and a NovaTac 120P nearby for night use, as they are programmable and can be set VERY low.


----------



## steveg270 (Dec 10, 2012)

A Fenix LD41 is always there, set to the lowest setting which is 5 lumens. I find it best to always start off with a low setting till your eyes adjust a bit to the light. Then u can kick it up gradually. This is advise from the the famous author and gun professional ex Police officer and combat trainer Massd Ayoob. If you never read his books they are fantastic. Start with "in the gravest extreme" esp if you carry a handgun. If you like a shot gun for home protection I would recommend StressFire II as well, to learn a lot of great tips on protecting yourself. P.S. a Winchester 1300 20 gauge Shotgun is also close at hand in case of any bumps.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 10, 2012)

Zebralight H501r and Surefire Fury


----------



## djdawg (Dec 10, 2012)

McGizmo Sundrop


----------



## nbp (Dec 11, 2012)

Surefire T1A for covert operations, and a Dark Sucks Alpha set to high for bump in the night sweeps.


----------



## Saber in PA (Dec 11, 2012)

Glock 21 with a Streamlight TLR-3 on the rail. Led Lenser T7. The G26 dose not pull bed stand duty


----------



## Kapriel (Dec 15, 2012)

Good set-up Saber. I have the same Glock 21 but like my Sig 220 better same cal.
Just got a Maelstrom X10 which is a decent light. Anyways these tools go with me everywhere
I do 24/7. take care, looks like you have things well under control. 
Enjoy your freedom while you can......cause it's going fast.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 15, 2012)

for now, just my partners E05 till my PD32 UE arrives. had my normal pd32 before.

but hey!,....this really ain't fair!. >

here in the UK, well legally anyway, I can't have a weapon like that at my bedside im sure. I wish!!.
it would be for me, so much better, knowing me, and my family are pretty protected rather than calling / waiting on the cops. immediate response here in the UK has to be within 12 minutes, and with that, its useless, - the criminals aren't worried about the police here really at all. no respect for police here.

after this school shooting, I still believe its not guns what kill, its those who use them irresponsibly that does!. 
love that picture posted, and wish that was my bedside drawer.

thanks.

*RIP TO ALL THOSE WHO LOST THEIR LIVES IN THE RECENT SCHOOL INCIDENT*.


----------



## Saber in PA (Dec 15, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> Good set-up Saber. I have the same Glock 21 but like my Sig 220 better same cal.
> Just got a Maelstrom X10 which is a decent light. Anyways these tools go with me everywhere
> I do 24/7. take care, looks like you have things well under control.
> Enjoy your freedom while you can......cause it's going fast.




I like sigs but not spending any more money on guns putting it in to ammo. Ammo is what they will go after. I think they will use the EPA with lead they tried it once and that will make ammo go sky high and then tax the hell out. Of it


----------



## Kapriel (Dec 15, 2012)

Saber your 100% on the money ! Lead is the poor man's gold !
From the looks of things enjoy your guns now, cause they're coming for them. 
It cannot be stopped. And Tnfdy, thanks for mentioning the school massacre.
We are truly sorry for the actions of a few....


----------



## sleeperagent (Dec 15, 2012)

Ultrafire WF501-B


----------



## luckydundee (Dec 16, 2012)

Elzetta ZFL-M60 3-Cell


----------



## Kodachrome40 (Dec 18, 2012)

A 4D Maglite, Streamlight Scorpion (both incan), cordless phone and cell phone on my nightstand. Heavy jacket, a pair of gloves, sturdy shoes, bottle of water and some granola bars next to my bed. Emergency backpack next to the bedroom door.


----------



## Kapriel (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know..... I'm thinking less camping stuff and more self defense. 
Of course we don't know what's in the backpack.........oo:


----------



## jph0200 (Dec 20, 2012)

A surefire G2


----------



## techwg (Dec 20, 2012)

I keep a Fenix TK15 next to my bed on the floor.


----------



## kaiserlives (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Davyro


----------



## IreMetal (Dec 20, 2012)

Nitecore MT2C
Glock 17 with loaded 16rnd magazine
Spare loaded 16rnd magazine
Remainder of 18rnds 9mm Luger HP left in the box
Aluminum Jr. Softball bat
Windstorm "Storm" Safety Whistle

(Blind'em, Deafen'em, Hit'em... If they're a _Zombie_: *Shoot'em in the head!*):tired:


----------



## Druganov (Dec 21, 2012)

Currently a Surefire Fury, an M4 Devastator with lumens factory head, Mac custom XML and a sunwayman. Plus randomly an old school British Army beta light.

Russ


----------



## Lightman2 (Dec 23, 2012)

My SC51 is always with me including by the bed but the real light for investigating bumps needs to be one that can melt retinas so that would be my Fenix TK50.


----------



## fractal (Dec 25, 2012)

Flashlights are are lighting tools *Not Weapons* - Norm


----------



## Bendbig (Dec 25, 2012)

SF 6P and a Fenix LD20 on the highest setting.


----------



## djdawg (Dec 25, 2012)

For my bedside manner .........I like the McGizmo Sundrop and I have a SF E2-L for intruders .....LOL


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 25, 2012)

Believe it or not I keep a very old Streamlight Scorpion next to the bed... simple, bright enough and good color rendering. The 120 lb Chocolate Lab/Pitbull mix is my early warning device to reach for other things that may be needed...

Bryan


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 25, 2012)

I have an old Pelican (not sure the model) with an M6 cartridge that I have had for some years. I bought it for tactical work when I was in the Navy. It works well still, though it is not the brightest available any longer. It has never failed to light up so I feel confident when I rely on it. It is my go to torch should something start bumping. I also have several cheap TechLite's scattered throughout the house in case of power outages.


----------



## ericjohn (Dec 29, 2012)

3D Maglite incandescent


----------



## jim90046 (Dec 29, 2012)

[h=1]I keep a Inova Bolt 4.6 2 lithium batteries its like turning on a 75watt light bulb and a Smith A Wesson 357 Mag. in the nightstand for peace of mind ..
[/h]


----------



## Brera (Dec 29, 2012)

For the last 3-4 years, a Nitecore D10.


----------



## Canada (Dec 30, 2012)

I keep an surefire fury next to my bed. I also have an glock 17 with an surefire x300 ultra in a little Quick acces gun vault. The safe is because I live in Canada


----------



## Thunderflash (Dec 30, 2012)

Recent purchases, LD41 or the TK75 w a Cold Steel baseball bat and a SOG X-ray Vison. No guns here is Singapore.. :thumbsdow


----------



## Nicolas (Dec 30, 2012)

Next to my bed I keep an iTP A3 EOS (upgraded), and for peace of mind, my Bible.


----------



## kaninekl (Jan 1, 2013)

My trustfire a168-t6 And 0.38 smith and wesson.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 4, 2013)

Bogie said:


> Red SF L1 if I'm getting up
> SF L2 to see what the hell the cat is doing
> Rem 870 with SF forend for big bumps



I have a Cat check light, too, and that would be my SF Kroma set on low red. If it is not feline activity, then it is an SF M6L. If I get up I have a Photonfanatic La Petite Killer on my neck lanyard. 

If something goes down: Our security detail has a motorcade of a pilot sedan, two SUV's a war wagon, straggler sedan and an ambulance to get us over to our surplus UH-1 Huey, then to our G4 - engines spooling up - with fuel for Hawaii. 

So, All I have to do is monitor Feline activity inside.


----------



## troisanh (Jan 4, 2013)

maelstrom s12 and super90 w/buck shot locked under the bed.


----------



## PANGES (Jan 4, 2013)

lol. I've noticed ever since I've received it, I always keep my ITP A3 EOS near me, and it's always next to my bed now too. When I get that Fenix PD32UE in, that'll likely be my new bedside light. Never know when I'll need those 740 lumens...


----------



## bietjiedof (Jan 4, 2013)

PANGES said:


> When I get that Fenix PD32UE in, that'll likely be my new bedside light. Never know when I'll need those 740 lumens...



+1


----------



## Joe_Karp (Jan 4, 2013)

Surefire E2L


----------



## johnmar (Jan 4, 2013)

A Jeatbeam bc 40.:naughty:


----------



## djdawg (Jan 4, 2013)

Joe_Karp said:


> Surefire E2L



Thats what I used to have next to my bed , but I seem to have misplaced it ............LOL


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 4, 2013)

Surefire P2X Fury Tactical with combat hook ring and a sub-compact .45 with laser sight.


----------



## raddison (Jan 5, 2013)

For the occasional trip to the toilet, a streamlight stylus sits on the nightstand


----------



## kj2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Old Maglite mini mag AAA light. On my desk 2,5mtr from my bed are all my other lights


----------



## koenfm (Jan 5, 2013)

The LD01 R4 I carry on my neck is on my nightstand when I sleep. On my GF's side there's a Fenix TK11 R2

I'm thinking of getting a Maglite 5D for next to my bed too, because it's multipurpose ;-)


----------



## Forward_clicky (Jan 5, 2013)

I keep a Maglite 2D with the Terra Lux 140lm upgrade.


----------



## weklund (Jan 5, 2013)

*

Mac EDC XML ... Kimber Compact .45 ... Malkoff Wildcat












*​


----------



## ScottFree (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks nice. BTW How old is the Kimber?. I have heard there's a fair few QC issues with Kimber's as of late.


----------



## weklund (Jan 5, 2013)

ScottFree said:


> Looks nice. BTW How old is the Kimber?. I have heard there's a fair few QC issues with Kimber's as of late.



I have had my Kimber for at least 10 years. The only issue I have had with the gun was the trits in the low profile sights failed to lume and I sent the slide back to Kimber and they replaced the sights ... no questions asked. Great customer service. I love this gun. Wish I could carry my full size frame Springfield 1911 but for consealed carry nothing beats the accuracy and dependability right out of the box of the Kimber compact. I have shot many rounds through my compact without a single issue. I use to shoot competition .45 so I am very comfortable with the format. I own many handguns and Kimber is my favorite followed by Sig.


----------



## insane2k (Jan 6, 2013)

Fenix TK40 (original) beside the bed on the floor. 
Nitecore infilux IFD2 set ultra low on the nightstand.

considering switching the tk40 for my new tk75 - especially if i get 1-2 extensions for it.


----------



## ficklampa (Jan 6, 2013)

My Surefire 6PLD right now, I've changed it a bit. Had the Zebra H51fw for a while, but replaced that with the Surefire.


----------



## ScottFree (Jan 6, 2013)

HDS 120T, a Fenix TK15 and a old Petzl headlamp I found before Christmas. Can't remember which model it is.


----------



## mallakoff (Jan 10, 2013)

TK70 set to turbo:rock:


----------



## shq_luvlights (Jan 10, 2013)

I have my Fenix E11 beside me hanging. Easy access and simple. Always use it when I need to go to the toilet at night. Really handy.


----------



## simbad (Jan 13, 2013)

I still have my old Fenix AA L1 Luxeon 1W, it's a limited edition L1 with a S bin led from 2006, I kept this light with me all these years because i love its pure white color rendition :naughty:


----------



## diesel79 (Jan 13, 2013)

McGizmo HCRI Mule, and a Malkoff Wildcat.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 13, 2013)

Thrunite Ti w/ firefly for middle of the night bathroom trips and getting ready in the morning without bothering my wife. 

Nitecore EA4 for any bump in the night searches. 

Mossberg 500 w/ 20" barrel, pistol grip, five 00 buck shells in the tube and a Solarforce L2T w/ XM-L T5 drop-in for zombie attacks.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 13, 2013)

Thrunite Ti w/ firefly for middle of the night bathroom trips and getting ready in the morning without bothering my wife. 

Nitecore EA4 for any bump in the night searches. 

Mossberg 500 w/ 20" barrel, pistol grip, five 00 buck shells in the tube and a Solarforce L2T w/ XM-L T5 drop-in for zombie attacks.


----------

